# Polymer TTF slingshot



## neil180 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi folks

I am very new to this and I recently bought a plastic TTF bloodshot slingshot. I am very much at the start of the learning curve as regards shooting it but one thing stands out for me. The plastic that the slingshot is made from is similar in feel to Delrin - it has that sort of self lubricating feel to it.

I am very tempted to take to abrasive paper to it and give it a rougher feel for to make it easier to hold due to it not being as slippy in the hand and to also make the bands stay put a little longer.

Has anyone else had similar difficulties with plastic or polymer slingshot frames or am I just being picky?

Here is a video I made of it and my first efforts at shooting - the only way is up 

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:217]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Before sanding you may want to explore other options like adding rubber tubing to the contact points or wrapping with a friction tape .I like using large exercise bands . A bicycle inner tube works well for the handle . When done properly , it actually looks cool and tactical.


----------



## neil180 (Apr 29, 2016)

treefork said:


> Before sanding you may want to explore other options like adding rubber tubing to the contact points or wrapping with a friction tape .I like using large exercise bands . A bicycle inner tube works well for the handle . When done properly , it actually looks cool and tactical.


Thanks for the suggestions - sound like good ideas


----------

